# Camo snow pants... Jacket colour? And facemask



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

A sort of dull orange (similar to that in the pant) might work. I probably wouldn't go for any sort of blue colour, or any other bright colour.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Logan14 said:


> A sort of dull orange (similar to that in the pant) might work. I probably wouldn't go for any sort of blue colour, or any other bright colour.


Yeah that's what I was thinking...
I usually like bright stuff like purple or bright yellow. Probably shouldn't have gone for these pants in that case... or the bright green cartels which clash with basically everything. 

I'm probs stuck with black, green or as you say maybe a dull orange.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

fhendo190 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking...
> I usually like bright stuff like purple or bright yellow. Probably shouldn't have gone for these pants in that case... or the bright green cartels which clash with basically everything.
> 
> I'm probs stuck with black, green or as you say maybe a dull orange.


Haha yeah, I'm gonna be rocking blue this season , combined with black, white and a bit of red. Black would be alright, I personally wouldn't choose green, just because of potential green overkill, but it may be quite difficult finding a fitting orange.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Logan14 said:


> Haha yeah, I'm gonna be rocking blue this season , combined with black, white and a bit of red. Black would be alright, I personally wouldn't choose green, just because of potential green overkill, but it may be quite difficult finding a fitting orange.


Ah... yeah your setup sounds better. Next time I'm gonna go for black/white/blue bindings... green has not been ideal. I could always swap out my new green bindings for black and reduce the green factor.

I suspect youre right on the green:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...&bih=585#q=analog+asset+jacket+green&tbm=isch

Would look obsessed!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Google Image Result for http://www.surfcdn.com/fp/137995.JPG

This looks sick but again... green everywhere. Maybe black with white sleeves?

My current jacket is an all black Sitka jacket but a bit boring...


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

fhendo190 said:


> Ah... yeah your setup sounds better. Next time I'm gonna go for black/white/blue bindings... green has not been ideal. I could always swap out my new green bindings for black and reduce the green factor.
> 
> I suspect youre right on the green:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...&bih=585#q=analog+asset+jacket+green&tbm=isch
> ...


My board is actually 2 slightly different shades of brown, with blue and white accents, so I'll probably get some white bindings.

Tbh, there's no reason you can't send those pants back if you don't like them, but obviously, that's up to you.

Haha yeah!


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

fhendo190 said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.surfcdn.com/fp/137995.JPG
> 
> This looks sick but again... green everywhere. Maybe black with white sleeves?
> 
> My current jacket is an all black Sitka jacket but a bit boring...


Tbf, that's quite nice. Yeah, you could rock with that I imagine. My dad has bright green pants, and last time, we all wore these bright orange tops... he looked like those orange and lime tic tacs.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Logan14 said:


> Tbf, that's quite nice. Yeah, you could rock with that I imagine. My dad has bright green pants, and last time, we all wore these bright orange tops... he looked like those orange and lime tic tacs.


Aha yup, that's what I want to avoid. On reflection, I think the jacket is probably too much green with the bindings and the pants. White jacket?

And I can't return pants as I've worn them a few times at indoor slopes now :huh:

Anyone else with camo pants got any jacket suggestions?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone who could post any suggested jackets I would be extremely grateful


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

******** wear camo. Have you slept with a family member and think the earth is 6,000 years old?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Jason said:


> ******** wear camo. Have you slept with a family member and think the earth is 6,000 years old?


6,000? The year is 2013 you idiot hahaha :yahoo:


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Jason said:


> ******** wear camo. Have you slept with a family member and think the earth is 6,000 years old?


Any constructive suggestions now that I've committed to the pants?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

return them and get something better than 10/10


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

fhendo190 said:


> Any constructive suggestions now that I've committed to the pants?





bseracka said:


> return them and get something better than 10/10


This guy took care of it.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the perfect jacket for you: Burton TWC Signature Jacket - true black denim - sample - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets > Shell Snowboard Jackets


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

bseracka said:


> return them and get something better than 10/10





Jason said:


> This guy took care of it.


Unfortunately... I already used them so can't :dunno:
Hence the problem


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

DevilWithin said:


> This is the perfect jacket for you: Burton TWC Signature Jacket - true black denim - sample - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets > Shell Snowboard Jackets


Perfect cheers!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...seriously man -- you're overthinking it. Just buy a black, orange or brown/tan jacket and call it a day. I doubt many people will even notice what you're wearing. Just get something comfortable / functional and have fun riding rather than looking in the mirror.

Now if you want to win a fashion show that TWC signature jacket is just the ticket. Chicks dig that look! <sarcasm>


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

fhendo190 said:


> 6,000? The year is 2013 you idiot hahaha :yahoo:


So.... You're saying you think the earth is 2013 years old...?
:icon_scratch::blink:


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> So.... You're saying you think the earth is 2013 years old...?
> :icon_scratch::blink:


Ha I was playing along... can't tell if you missed that or I missed you being sarcastic too... :blink::laugh:
The earth is approx. 4-5billion years if I remember my geography/history... but we digress...


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> So.... You're saying you think the earth is 2013 years old...?
> :icon_scratch::blink:


haha im glad im not the only one that was thinking this :dunno:


----------

